# How do I teach my cat I'm not a cat



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

My boys have come on leaps and bounds in the two months since I've had them and from letting me have pretty much nothing to do with them have now started coming to me for fuss. 

However I think they think I'm their cat mum. Their fave thing at the moment is jumping on the back of my neck when I'm in bed and tapping my hair with their paws. I don't want to discourage the affection because it's amazing but it hurts!! Also I'm slightly worried as I will be having a child stay fairly soon that they might do it to her and it will upset her. 

Any idea how I can get them to come for the fuss without the excessive pawing?


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem with Candy at the moment and my only suggestion is to find a suitable room to shut them in at night - it's what I should be doing but I don't have a suitable room! 

How old is the child you have visiting? If she is over 4 or 5 she will probably be enchanted by a furry friend visiting so long as the cats don't hurt her - my three love it, and these are the first cats they have had.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

She's old enough but I know she'll be a bit friendly with them and Bobbins might claw her. He means it in play but he's a bit full on with the claws sometimes. I don't think they are very well socialised.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

My two went through a pretty demonic stage, which passed in it's own time. Me and the OH were remembering some of the stuff they used to do just the other day, how easily we'd forgotten about it but how painful/annoying it was at the time lol.

Their way of waking us in the morning, well me at least, was by climbing on my back in bed and starting a full on attack on the back of my head - Their main point of focus was my hair, they'd attempt to chew it but at the same time claw my head and bite my scalp in the process. It was downright painful and they were only around 6 months at the time.

Like I said, they grew out of it thankfully. I wouldn't have had the first clue how to have handled it if not!


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Candy kept me awake from 4 onwards this morning.  It's not really painful, just relentless.

Hope it's just a phase.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Cloudygirl, I've taught my three children not to approach our rescues but wait for the cats to approach them; to offer a fist to sniff first; and to look out for a twitchy tail as that mean stop and back off.

Candy is very swipey but always claws in; Molly hardly ever swipes (and then only at Candy and OH ) but when she does, she means it. But she's pretty claws out - she's a kneader which Candy isn't.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just keep hem out the bedroom :laugh:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not sure really except to keep them out of the bedroom. I used to wake up with Jasper on my chest sucking my nose, so I think you have it quite easy. LOL!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I'm not sure really except to keep them out of the bedroom. I used to wake up with Jasper on my chest sucking my nose, so I think you have it quite easy. LOL!


he woke me up just by licking my nose. Grrr just fed them even though they already have food. Need sleep!!!!!!


----------



## zoe050188 (Aug 21, 2009)

I used to have the same problems with my boys! 

Rolo soon figured out where hands are and that he found your elbow in bed, the hand was not far away! Nibbling soon resulted in a nice morning stroke! 

Wispa on the other hand uses his claws to pull himself under the bed from top to bottom and back again! which creates a most irritating noise on the top side of the mattress! 

The only thing i found works, is to get a radiator bed for them - which is next to our bed.

Now all i need is to go up of a night and take my make up off and the boys are in bed waiting for me! They stay there until the alarm goes off in the morning! 

BLISS!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

aww bless Bobbins has just tried to groom me. Appreciate the gesture but would rather he didn't lick my hair.


----------

